# Babies Castle, Kent - July 2013



## LittleOz (Jul 20, 2013)

Decided to check this old chestnut out...and what an unwelcoming establishment it turned out to be - rotten, overgrown, damp, heavily trashed, creepy as hell. And what's with all the mysterious noises the place makes. Oh yeah, and there appears to be someone still in residence. Needless to say, it was quite a short visit. Deffo not one I recommend doing solo.

A brief history from those who don't know, though I'm sure most do, shamelessly cribbed from OMJ's old report...

In 1886, the largest Barnardo's home for orphans under six years old was built in Hawkhurst, caring for hundreds of babies. It was known as Babies' Castle. By 1965 the number of children in care at the Babies Castle had so reduced it was decided to finally close the orphanage. It was re-named 'Hawkhurst Castle' and became a private old people's nursing home, but in 2005 it was sold again for £1.7 million and planning permission was granted to turn it into flats, but this never happened.

The latest planning application is posted on the fence and calls for demolition and the building of a 90-bed care home. Only time will tell.

























"Who's been sleeping in my bed?"









That's the trouble with wide angle, my big feet keep getting in the way





















Was once a swimming pool


















So, hoping for better I headed across town to Lillesden School for Girls. Sadly I was too late for this one as redevelopment is well under way and the guys were busying away finishing the new roof. And according to the old girls facebook page the last of the big mirrors is sadly no more, having met it's fate at the hands of a clumsy builder. Oh the irony!


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Jul 21, 2013)

I did a report on this place a couple of months back, not much has changed since by the looks of it, was well and truly trashed when i found it! The pool is well overgrown now too! Mind you, there was snow on the ground when i saw it... 

Good pics though mate, and yeah its a shame about Lillesden, i also missed the boat for that one.


----------

